# Prep work for drywall texture



## Scar (Mar 17, 2014)

I am going to apply a texture finish with a roller to a mold/mildew resistant drywall on a ceiling. What prep work do I need to do first? tape/mud/primer etc..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Scar said:


> I am going to apply a texture finish with a roller to a mold/mildew resistant drywall on a ceiling.&nbsp; What prep work do I need to do first?&nbsp; tape/mud/primer etc..


Do a level 4 finish, if you're texturing there's no need to sand the ceiling, seeing as how you're applying the texture with a roller I take it you're doing some sort of swirl design or something?
Anyhow, if it's a design that needs hand work, make sure to use an oil based primer. This will allow you enough time to work the ceiling and complete your design without your mud setting up on you.


----------

